# What kind of Pygo is this?



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like a caribe to me!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its either a ternetzi or a nattereri with faded colors.... I dont think its a caribe becuse it doesnt have a humeral spot.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

looks alot like a red with faded colors.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Rb with faded colors


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

definetly not a caribe.... you can see very slighty red tint on the eye...

most likely a really stressed out red or tern


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

just took a pic of the 3 8.5" reds i got from another member about a month ago.

this is them as of 2mins. ago their color has nearly doubbled since i picked them up. i think it may be a mix of varied diet and very good water quality. if you just got the fish then keep your water in check and offer them alot of diffrent foods krill and shrimp with the shell on are great color enhancers.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow.. I didn't even notice the lack of humeral spot. I just noticed the real big eyes and large jaw!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Well it's quite a baffler if you ask me. I know that some cariba do not show thier humeral spots. Frank taught me that, after reading his post in a topic a long time ago. I believe that is is a stressed out nattereri though.
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cariba don't always have humeral spots, especially when they get older.
They DO have clear eyes and red pectoral fins however.
Whatever this fish is, it's one stressed out son of a bitch!


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

Is stress why the top fin doesn't stand up?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

siggy said:


> Is stress why the top fin doesn't stand up?
> [snapback]1074694[/snapback]​


No, that is a bite mark, so there is actually a chunk of fin gone, it is not just flopped over on the other side.








~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right!
When you have a tank of pygos, you'll quickly get used to having semicircle bites out of the dorsals.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no question its a red.
wes


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Definately a rb


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to id forum.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

P. Natt.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep p. nattereri, looks like one that has been kept in the dark alot.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nattereri


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

imo stressed out rbp.


----------

